#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人壹﹝古大陸物語VIII～狂神都﹞

## 鵺影

這是第一次出題，要是很久以前就出過相同內容的話請見諒...  :狐狸冷汗:  

這是某款PC遊戲內的狼人。

請猜遊戲名稱、狼人的名字、畫家的名字。

----------


## 狼狼

什麽遊戲的阿。。。這個是畫出來的吧？

----------


## 鵺影

遊戲內的圖也是人畫出來的...  :onion_07:  

因為名字一出來就等於公佈答案了，
所以我才只裁切頭像的部份出來...

不過看來似乎太難了，
我再提供一點提示好了...以下是遊戲中該狼人角色的戰鬥剪影。

----------


## 孤獨之狼

洛克"狼"!!!!
(眾獸:來獸呀!!!!把這個瘋子抓走!!!!)

----------


## 狼王白牙

雖然猜不出是什麼遊戲
不過我想畫工這麼精細的狼人
可能是遊戲大公司出的
尤其出很多有名的 2D 動作遊戲 Capcom 或者Konami

難道是...... *街頭快打狼人版* 或者 *雙截 "狼"*  (被拖走

----------


## 鵺影

過了一個星期多，
還是沒人猜的出來呢...  :狐狸冷汗:  

其中一個答案我自爆好了...

畫家是山本和枝大娘...(被打)

----------


## 鵺影

這題還真是高難度啊...  :狐狸冷汗:  

再給一個很大的提示好了...

台灣代理這款遊戲的公司是...TGL ！！

加上上一層樓的提示，

請去找找TGL代理且畫家為山本和枝的PC單機遊戲吧...

----------


## MINE

> 這題還真是高難度啊...  
> 
> 再給一個很大的提示好了...
> 
> 台灣代理這款遊戲的公司是...TGL ！！
> 
> 加上上一層樓的提示，
> 
> 請去找找TGL代理且畫家為山本和枝的PC單機遊戲吧...


ファーランドストーリーⅧ 狂神の都
狼人的名字叫ナジュラーハ

中文翻成"古大陸物語--勇者鬥狂神"
狼人的名字被翻成"吶助"(什麼鬼翻譯...)

----------


## 鵺影

> ファーランドストーリーⅧ 狂神の都
> 狼人的名字叫ナジュラーハ
> 
> 中文翻成"古大陸物語--勇者鬥狂神"
> 狼人的名字被翻成"吶助"(什麼鬼翻譯...)


大概是因為唸起來像〝吶助〞吧...(呵呵...

不過其實變成狼神王的他，應該是另一個名字，
中譯是...費利路。

這題終於可以解答了...(淚)

----------


## MINE

> 不過其實變成狼神王的他，應該是另一個名字，
> 中譯是...費利路。


說"費利路"一般人可能不知道...
其實大多數這名字是被翻做"芬里爾"的

----------

